# Unsaved Family



## Shane (Oct 17, 2007)

In short my Mom and sister are Catholic and my Dad went to a Methodist church when he was a kid but never attends church unless its Christmas or something. I have got into discussions that never go very far, sometimes they get a bit heated and there is very little reasoning. There is only an absloute blind faith that they cant be wrong and the favourite Catholic idea that Rome is the original church and everyone has left this one true original faith.

I am however convicted that I do need to present the Gospel more clearly and just want to hear if anyone perhaps has any advise or ideas.


----------



## Tim (Oct 17, 2007)

Blessings dear brother for your heart toward your family members.

My thinking on such situations is to pray for opportunities (I mean fervently too) to present a "complete" Gospel. I have also found the resources at The Way of the Master to be good, as they use the law in witnessing. This is not "reformed" per se but I do believe it is biblical from what I have seen so far. Thirdly, the more calm and confident you are in your presentation, the less likely the other will feel the need to defend themselves. Lastly, I have always found it a great comfort to remember that it is not up to us to save people, but only to speak of the good news. The former is God's job according to his own perfect decree.

But I now step back for others on the Puritan Board who are far wiser than I.


----------



## Raj (Oct 17, 2007)

brother. You are in a 'Christian family' having atleast some basic knowledge about God, Bible and Church, thank God for that I had no one to guide and counsel, pray, talk about these points, but God in his time sent OM, A correspondance Center address, finally a missionary to me, after my repentance, it took simple 10 years for my parents to say, Jesus is the WAY to God.

Take time, Be patient, Continue in your witness, pray. Show different on occasions yourself becasue you are a true believer. Hope it helps. Will be praying for you.


----------

